# 2013 F Series Team Issue



## bobones (Mar 29, 2011)

The international Felt website lists a F4 and F95 Team Issue in Argos Shimano colours. I haven't seen any online or in the flesh and I have found only one photograph so far

Any ideas when these will be available in LBS to purchase?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

bobones said:


> The international Felt website lists a F4 and F95 Team Issue in Argos Shimano colours. I haven't seen any online or in the flesh and I have found only one photograph so far
> 
> Any ideas when these will be available in LBS to purchase?


The F95 Team and F4 Team Argos replica models will be shipping later this fall. There are only a few limited production models available and none will be making it to the USA stores I'm afraid.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Any plans for any limited run F series state side?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

FeltF75rider said:


> Any plans for any limited run F series state side?


We launched our custom paint program in the US which includes a Team Argos option. The custom paint now extends to the FC as well as the F1 frames with more frame options being added soon. It is a consumer-direct site to speed the sales process. Today this option is only available in the USA but it should handle any "F4 Team" customers as they can choose the FC w/ Argos paint then put an Ultegra kit or anything else they desire on the bike.


-SD


----------

